# Java: mouseMove Problem...



## jeanlucpicard (30. April 2003)

hallo,

bei der verwendung von mouseMove bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung, die ich nicht deuten kann:

mouseMove(java.awt.Event,int,int) in java.awt.Component cannot be applied to (int,int)

die methode mouseMove ist, wie mir scheint in 2 classes definiert (java.awt.Component und java.awt.Robot). ich möchte die methode der java.awt.Robot verwenden...

wie kann ich dieses problem beseitigen?

... ich bin java-newbie...


----------



## lukelukeluke (9. Juni 2005)

jeanlucpicard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich dieses problem beseitigen?


hm ich weiss es auch nicht genau. Könnte so gehen:
*java.awt.Robot.mouseMove(3,3);*
vielleicht musst du auch ein objekt erzeugen:
*import java.awt.Robot; oder import java.awt.Robot.*;
Robot myRobot = new Robot();
myRobot.mouseMove(int,int);*


----------

